# CZ 75D PCR Compact



## ArizonaCZ (Feb 15, 2015)

New to CZ family. Just got my CZ75d Compact PCR. Does anyone have the XS 24/7 Big Dot sights on their CZ?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a great looking pistol. Please let us know how it does on the range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


>


Here's one at Buds Guns.

CZ-USA 91194 CZ 75 D PCR Compact 14+1 9mm 3.8" $545.00 SHIPS FREE

Great looking gun and I would bet a real winner since its big brother is one of the best 9mm combat pistols out there.


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

you are going to love that pistol. ive only seen one or two guys with those sights on them though. most people prefer mepro light or fiber optic. kind of depends on what you are doing with it. I have both types and you cant go wrong either way


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

here is a pic of the current collection


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm picking up my new CZ 75D PCR Compact this Friday at a major gun show. Already found an FFL who is going to be at the show with four of them and he has set aside one for me.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a Czech Republic National Police CZ 75D Compact, all steel with decocker, predecessor to the PCR. This was a surplus police turn in that was imported by Mach1 Arsenal LLC. I have the 24/7 XS Sight System standard dot/bar along with a pair of VZ Tactical Diamond Hyena brown grips. It is currently being worked on my Matthew (Matt) Mink of Automatic Accuracy (trigger, reliability, shorten reset) and when returned sent out to have a certified Cerakote applicator to finish it in black for the slide and controls with FDE frame.

Oh by the way, I put XS sights on all my pistols, I find them quicker to being into action. Been thinking about changing the front sight for the larger one seeing my eyesight isn't what it use to be.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

View attachment 1331

View attachment 1332


----------

